# Easier Channel Delete



## msands2006 (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't know if Tivo ever makes any changes in response to user suggestions, but one desirable feature would be an easier way to delete unwanted channels from the channel list.

New antenna channels are often introduced by local broadcasters and in many cases they are unwanted (for example, Spanish channels when i don't speak Spanish). The only way to delete the channels currently is to write down the unwanted channel, and then go through a cumbersome series of screens through the Settings section of Tivo and manually delete from the channel list.

It would be much nicer if there was a menu option directly available in LiveTV to "Delete this Channel" when come across unwanted channels in the existing channel lineup without having to go through this cumbersome process.

Thanks for considering.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, not the only way. That is the best way for lots of channels, but when adjusting to new ones there is a better way.

In the grid guide, select the channel you want to delete, then left, which will allow you to delete the channel instantly.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You did not say what model Tivo you have, but if its Premiere and above. (Version 20.5+)


When channel surfing on Live TV and you encounter a channel you do not want or like to favorite.
Press SELECT, this brings up a Mini-Guide.
Press Left arrow until you are under the Channels column, Press Select again.
You can now Remove or Favorite the channel.
Repeat on other channels.


----------



## msands2006 (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a Roamio. Thanks for the information, I learned two new things: the solution requested for deleting unwanted channels from the channel list in LiveTV, and the existence of the mini-guide in LiveTV by pressing Select.

There seem to be many features in Tivo that are "hidden", or available in some menus but not in others. I wonder if Tivo will try to make the interface more streamlined and intuitive in future. The help forums help to make up for this.

Also, will Tivo ever drop the old standard definition menus for setup screens, etc. and go with an all HD look?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A new UI is supposed to be coming out in the future.


----------

